# Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Falconer has asked that we start collecting some information about retrofitting a fridge in a Phaeton. A refrigerator is available as a factory order option, via VW Individual. I don't think it would be too difficult to retrofit one, because the entire refrigerator kit is manufactured by a third party (Waeco). So, to get things started, here's some pictures of the refrigerator. As you can see, the fridge door replaces the ski-sack door.
Michael
*Text and picture from the European Catalog*
_Although they refer to a 4 seater, I don't see why the fridge could not be retrofitted to a 5 seater, provided you were willing to give up use of the middle seat (the backrest might get a bit chilly).  Edit January 25, 2005: I don't think a retrofit to a 5 seater would work, because the ski-sack access door appears to be smaller on the 5 seater. See the post way below with the photos of the ski-sack door. Michael _








*Here's a picture of the compressor assembly in the trunk of the car.*









And, (added November 1, 2005), here are some pictures of the actual fridge installation in a 4 seat Phaeton. Other pictures of the interior of this car can be seen at the VW Individual Phaeton Interiors post.
*Compartment in Trunk*
















*Access Door, Closed*








*Access Door, Open (note small transparent door is still closed)*








*Transparent Door Open*
This door probably prevents condensation around the larger door.









_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:51 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Here's a link to the website of the company that supplies VW with the complete refrigerator assembly. I can't link directly to the page with the Phaeton pictures, however, if you click on this link, then click on the words "Mobile Refrigeration in Passenger Cars" on the left hand side of Waeco's web page, you will see Phaeton pictures.
Waeco Automotive original equipment
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Here's some actual pictures of a factory installed fridge in a 4 seater.
By the way, if you are trying to do a Google search for information about this equipment, or if you are speaking to anyone from VW in Germany about it, use the term 'coolbox', rather than 'refrigerator'. That is what the thing is referred to as, in 'European English'.
Michael
*Phaeton Refrigerator*
_this particular leather colour is called 'teak', and it is available from VW Individual._


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Think you could retrofit that into a T-reg?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Juaser)*

Geez, I don't know - I have never been inside a Touareg. I think it might be more practical to get a stand-alone 12V coolbox - I know it would be less expensive. Doesn't a Touareg already come with a refrigerated glovebox, though?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

its doesn't come with one, the cayenne does and some owners use that. But I'm looking for one where you can utilize the ski bag opening.


----------



## n-n-n-n (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

OMG that Teak leather is beautiful! I can just imagine it next to glowing wood trim and klavierlack paint.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (n-n-n-n)*

I think the colour balance might be off in those interior photos of the fridge - I didn't take them myself, I scarfed them from Waeco's website. Below is a picture of teak leather that I took myself - it's not quite as strong as the fridge pictures suggest. The picture below was taken in the _atlier_ (selection-room) at Dresden, where customers who want to order a VW Individual interior are taken. They don't mess around there - they bring out the whole darn hide, to let you see what it looks like.
I might not be the greatest photographer either, so far as colour correction goes, so use the sun beige sample in the upper left as a reference point.
By the way - Welcome to our forum! I think you might be our first member from the Antipodes. If you have any questions, just post em, we've got a pretty good group of enthusiasts here - owners, sales staff, and sometimes VW Media even drops by to help us figure things out.
Michael
*Teak Leather Hide*










_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:45 AM 11-16-2004_


----------



## Soki (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

What i´ve heard is that VW germany has a "contract" with Waeco that says coolboxes for the phaeton is only availible through VW individual. If you want a coolbox contact your VW dealer for prices, of cource VW will take a lot of more money for it that if you were buying direct from Waeco. Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Soki)*

My guess is that Waeco's arrangement with VW is no different than any other OEM supplier: The component supplier will only sell components to the OEM, and the OEM has the right to sell parts through their dealer network. This is pretty standard in the auto industry.
For example, Hella makes the tail-light assemblies for the Golf IV. Although Hella has a very active and brisk business selling aftermarked tail-lights for the Golf IV (different designs), the 'genuine original' Golf IV tail-light may only be purchased through VW dealers, not directly from Hella or Hella distributors.
Concerning the fridge - my guess is that the whole refrigerator / compressor / evaporator assembly is generic, in the sense that the same components are used in the Phaeton, Maybach, Rolls, etc. You could probably buy that from a Waeco distributor, if they have such a distribution network. The VW specific parts, though - such as the cover that surrounds the compressor in the trunk, the mouldings and seals for the aperture between the seats, etc. - would have to be ordered through a VW dealer.
I don't see anything unusual or conspiratorial there. Just standard practice.
Michael


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for this thread - I'm curious to hear what you come up with next time you are at the factory.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (FalconerHK)*

Here is one additional diagram - this from a recent update to the Phaeton Service Manual - that shows how the fridge assembly fits into the car. This particular diagram is part of a set of instructions that explain how to remove the fridge.
It is simpler, faster, and involved fewer steps to remove the fridge than it does to remove the spare tire. What the service manual implies is that the entire compressor - condensor - coolbox assembly is a single stand-alone component, and the cover that fits over this assembly in the trunk is another component. The set of fittings that replace the ski-sack and ski-sack door will probably be the only part of the retrofit that involves ordering multiple small parts. I don't think wiring will be much of an issue, the main power distribution bus for the Phaeton is only about a foot away from the spot where the compresser is, and it's just a two-wire harness, with no control module (that I am aware of) that ties into the vehicle diagnostic system.
In the diagram, item 1 is the electrical connector, item 2 is a bolt, and items 3 and 4 are sliding pins that keep the opening of the coolbox properly aligned and sealed up to the coolbox door assembly between the two rear seats. These are the only 4 things that have to be touched to completly remove the fridge assembly from the trunk.
So far, this project is looking quite feasable, and fairly simple. I sure hope they have a car in stock at the factory with the fridge installed. Last time I was there, there were none present. Because the fridge is only installed upon special request, cars with a fridge do not 'hang around' very long - they get manufactured, then shipped out within a day or two.
Michael
*Steps involved in removing or replacing the fridge compressor / coolbox assembly*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Here is a better quality photo of the fridge door, showing the details of the door seal and latch assembly. This is the original photo that was reduced in size for use in the catalog photo at the very top of this thread.
*Detail of refrigerator door, showing door seal, latch mechanism*


----------



## n-n-n-n (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Yes I think I am the only member on these boards from Australia. We have very little information about the Volkswagen Phaeton in Australia at the moment, it is due for release here around March 2005. Volkswagen Australia only expects to sell 35 cars here per year!
Volkswagen does have a more upmarket image here than in other countries, whether it is enough to shift the Phaetons out of the showroom I don't know.
I still love that Teak leather. At the moment I am trying to decide whether I should order a Cayenne Turbo with the same coloured leather.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (n-n-n-n)*

Hi Nicholas:
Welcome to our forum! I hope you find it interesting and worthwhile.
I am not too familiar with the Porsche truck - I have seen them, both in Canada and in Europe, but never been in one or driven one. I am quite familiar with the Phaeton, because I own a W12. It is a delightful car.
My guess is that when VW of Australia introduces the Phaeton, they will offer the same 'extended test drive' program that has been offered in Canada and America. Qualified prospective customers are encouraged to take the car for 2 days, or a weekend, and really get familiar with it.
VW of Australia will probably organize some pretty snazzy events for prospective Phaeton customers as part of the product launch. In Canada, they threw a party that won a number of awards in the advertising industry. You might want to contact your local VW dealer and get put on the list of interested potential buyers, so that VW of Australia sends you out an invitation. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (FalconerHK)*

I found the price of the refrigerator (when installed as a factory option) listed in the September 2004 issue of the 'VW Individual' catalog. It is much less expensive than I thought it would be - € 1,970.- That translates to about USD $ 2,600.- at current (December 2004) exchange rates.
When I get a chance, I will go to my VW dealer here in Zurich and see what the price of the individual parts required to refit a refrigerator adds up to. My past experience with my Golf is that it usually costs about 1.5 times more to buy an option as 'parts', after the fact, than it does to have the option fitted at the factory.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Some Audi A8L guys I know are interested in this topic as well. If there's an opportunity for a group buy of the "cool box" and parts needed to fit it in the ski sack area, you'll have some takers over at AudiWorld.


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*

Will this work in a five seat phaeton? I would really like one of these.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (taygeorge5288)*


_Quote, originally posted by *taygeorge5288* »_Will this work in a five seat phaeton? 

We don't know. VW does not offer a fridge in a 5 seater, likely because the middle seat would be very uncomfortable if the passenger was resting against what was, essentially, a fridge door. There might also be some safety related issues - for example, if a collision takes place, you don't want the middle rear seat passenger to get whacked in the back by a bottle of water that is loose in the fridge.
Whether it can be retrofitted to a 5 seater, strictly from a point of view of "will it fit", will become more clear once we can get detailed photos showing the fridge door assembly.
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Refrigerator Retrofit*

Michael,
Thank you for all of your informative posts... In the post regarding retrofitting the keyless start, you mentioned that you installed the refrigerator in the rear of the Phaeton. I have a V8 5 seater and am also thinking about adding the refrigerator. Could you post information about the installation procedure, parts required and cost....
By the way, how much trunk real-estate did the refrigerator consume?? I play golf and would still like to get a few sets of clubs in the trunk.
Also, I am interested in changing the front center trim section from the short wood to the long wood trim with wood-trimed cup holders. Any ideas about "do-ability", cost, and difficulty to make the change??
Thanks very much for your time.
Take Care,
Douglas

_Modified by copernicus0001 at 3:12 AM 12-14-2004_


_Modified by copernicus0001 at 3:14 AM 12-14-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Refrigerator Retrofit (copernicus0001)*

Hi Douglas:
I was just kidding when I made the wisecrack about retrofitting the refrigerator. I think that was on the Start Button retrofit thread. Seriously, I don't have a fridge in my car, and I don't think I will do that retrofit. It's cold enough already in Canada.
I moved your post (above) to the existing thread about the refrigerator retrofit - hopefully the text and photos on this thread will provide the information you are seeking.
Concerning the upgrade (retrofit) of extended wood trim to the center console, I don't think that would be a very difficult task to accomplish. There is a fair amount of disassembly involved, but it is not 'rocket science' - just straightforward disassembly that is pretty easy to do if you are patient. Note that you will need to purchase new cupholder components as well, so you have the wood surface on the base of the cupholder. I don't know if the circular part is available on a standalone basis, or only as a complete (spring-loaded) cupholder assembly. The parts staff at your dealership should be able to get that info for you, as all of the required parts are standard North American components.
Michael


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Refrigerator Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

While at the Phaeton event on Preview night at the LA show I checked out the A8L W12. It was a 4 seater and while checking out the rear the Audi rep mentioned a refrigerator is available. So I checked out the Audi USA web site that the refrigerator *is* a factory option on the W12, priced at $1500. I would imagine that Falconer may now be able to retro his Phaeton with an Audi unit (I would imagine it is the same basic unit) rather than try and source the unit overseas.
By the way the event was excellent, the VIP area upstairs was wonderful and very personal. Of all things, of the few people there, I met a gentleman sitting next to me. He is a W12 Premier owner who ends up living just around the corner from me. Not a big deal, but we live about 80 miles from LA. He purchased the car from the local dealer and was very pleased with his service experiences, which is good to hear. That was my one concern as I ready to order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As an aside, I noticed there is no premium charged for the A8L W12 4 seater vs. 5 seater (no-cost option)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Refrigerator Retrofit (MoreA4)*

Hi Michael:
Thanks a lot for posting that information. I would be a tiny bit cautious about ordering an Audi refrigerator unit for a Phaeton, only because the door measurements and mounting bolt locations might be slightly different from the Phaeton. I am pretty sure you are correct in assuming that the assembly itself is provided by the same vendor that provides the Phaeton fridge, though.
I took some additional pictures of the ski-sack door on a 4 seater Phaeton last week, as part of the ongoing research for the fridge retrofit project. It appears to me that the ski-sack door on the 4 seaters is smaller than the same door on the 5 seater, and the base of the door is higher up than the base of the door on the 5 seater. VW only offers the fridge as an option on the 4 seater Phaeton, which leads me to believe that it might not be possible to retrofit a fridge to a 5 seater, simply because the door of the fridge would not line up with the ski-sack door. This is just a guess, though. Below are the photos of the ski-sack door on the 4 seater. The red object in the 2nd photo is the first aid kit.
Michael
*Ski-sack door (fridge door) on a 4 seater Phaeton*


----------



## MoreA4 (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Refrigerator Retrofit (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It appears to me that the ski-sack door on the 4 seaters is smaller than the same door on the 5 seater, and the base of the door is higher up than the base of the door on the 5 seater. VW only offers the fridge as an option on the 4 seater Phaeton, which leads me to believe that it might not be possible to retrofit a fridge to a 5 seater, simply because the door of the fridge would not line up with the ski-sack door. 

I most certainly think you are correct. In that there are now a few 4-seater owners on the forum, it would be easy to ask one of them for the respective measurements in question and find out.
Additionally, I forgot Falconer has a 5-seater and in thinking through your update, the retro probably will not work.








Still liking the 4-seater though!
Regards.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Refrigerator Retrofit (MoreA4)*

I had a look at the 'VW Individual' pricelist - this is a current, German language publication, dated September 2004 - the complete fridge installation lists at € 1,970 (about USD $2,700) - this is fairly good news, it suggests that a retrofit should not be too expensive.
It is only offered on the 4 seat Phaetons - most likely because of the size of the pass-through door, which takes the place of the ski-sack door.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Refrigerator Retrofit (PanEuropean)*

Here are two better quality photos of the fridge that is available as an option on the 4 seat Phaeton. Thanks to VW in Germany for the photos.
*Phaeton Fridge - door closed*








*Phaeton Fridge - door open*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*

Maybe a few owners would be interested in a removable solution that's inexpensive. If so, try Walmart. Their product worked out pretty well in this Audi A8 do-it-yourself install. The unit can also be set up to keep food or beverages hot. Not elegant, but cools 6-8 cans of soda to 40 degrees in 2 hours.



























_Modified by Paldi at 12:33 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*

Wow. That is a good idea.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*

I've seen those pictures before!


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LangsamKafer* »_I've seen those pictures before!









I have seen that exact fridge or one very similar to it too ... when my wife was breast pumping milk








In Texas, you could put one in the front too, with beer in it


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*

I bought the WalMart unit, Any more details on installation?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (GripperDon)*

Looks like you need to modify the door and hinges. Let us know if it fits. The Audi A8 shown with the Walmart unit installed - also had a ski sack. I wonder how many people actually use the sack?


_Modified by Paldi at 5:43 PM 5-29-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*

I've been told you can get 4 full sized golf bags in a Phaeton IF you use the ski sack for the drivers.
So, cold beer in the car or at the clubhouse is the issue...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_ I wonder how many people actually use the sack?

I've used it a few times for long objects (pipe from Home Depot, projector screens, stuff like that) - but never for skis.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (Paldi)*

Paldi,
Thanks for the idea and the picture,
I am almost finished with the Fridge (Vector cooler from WalMart) retrofit. I removed the Ski Sack and it's inside the trunk door. Removed the door off the fridge, cut the very top of the fridge and Voila is slips right in so tight I can't believe it. It looks like it was made for it. PVC cement has "welded" it all in place.
Now I am adding the insulation to the Cooler seal door (used the nice grooved door that came on the fridge for a good seal but had to use my own insulation between the fridge door and the Phaeton ski sack inner door into the cabin. The cooler door is attached to the Phaeton inner door that you see when you pull the center arm rest down. Nice tight closing and looks great.
I have tested the unit for cooling before I installed it to be sure it was worth doing and it seems to do a pretty reasonable job of keeping some cans of pop cold. I may add some extra insulation to help it get those last few degrees.
I'll try and post a couple of pictures when it is all done later today or in the morning. If looks very much like the one a few posts above except I like my inner door a bit better.
Don



_Modified by GripperDon at 6:15 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Found some 1.5 inch thick rigid polystyrene, Aluminum coated insulation and have covered all the outer surfaces and sealed all the air paths to help the "Cooler" ignore temps in the trunk better enabling the peltier cooler to have a little less work to do. Maybe quicker cool down and lower temp. In my in house test things were nice in 1 hour. I imagine if I fill the unit with very frosty drinks that the cooler will get down to it's 38F to 40F temp before they can heat up. One cooling down the other heating up so things should be able to hold steady. 
Any ideas on how to get the hot air out of the trunk? I wonder how the 70 watts being pushed into the trunk will heat it up over a period of say 5 hours. My Arizona desert will be interesting also with it's 110F. I have a digital remote thermometer. I think I'll put the sensor in the trunk and readout in the front seat and make a few measurements and inside the cooler as well.


_Modified by GripperDon at 8:39 PM 7-9-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_ Any ideas on how to get the hot air out of the trunk? 

That is going to be tough, because if you make any provision to let the air out, then you are going to have to filter and purify air that comes in to replace it.
I wonder how VW deals with heat from the condensor on the OEM installation? I am pretty sure that both the compressor and the condensor are in the trunk area.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I assumed that if I exhaust air out that the new air will come in thru the same filters that clean the cabin air. 
That further assumes that the rear seat is not a high drag seal into the trunk that may not be a great assumption. It would not be difficult to provide a duct for cabin air to enter the trunk. 
The flow out of the coolers fan is not really great. But enough to dissipate 40 to 50 watts. As you can see from that example I have some concern about a 50 watt light bulb continuously lite in the trunk. 
However I may be worrying about nothing as the heat inputs from the exhaust, road heat and sun load etc on the trunk lid may all add up to an amount so large as to make the little coolers heat output small potato's. I think the temp measurement will tell the story,
The next 5 days are supposed to be in the 110 to 115 F range. WOW.
The pictures shown of the Real refrigerator unit and the mechanical drawing seen to show what you said "All in the trunk"












_Modified by GripperDon at 10:39 PM 7-9-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

*Thanks to a email from Fred* 
Who pointed out a vent like object he had seen in the spare wheel well, I did more investigation and found three vents each with 4 individual flappers to exhaust the trunk area as the vehicle moves. This will eliminate my worry and provide for not overheating the trunk from operation of the Cooler.
Don






















_Modified by GripperDon at 2:00 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if a V8 5 seater is supposed to come wiht that red first aid kit shown in this thread, or any first aid kit at all? Most of my previous cars have had one.
Don


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

All five seaters come with a first aid kit in the rear arm rest, a xenon flash light in the 12 volt outlet up front, a cargo net, owners manual and painted front plate holder.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Dear Phaeton chic
Thanks for the help, I'll call my dealer and tell them I need one.
Don


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

My dealer who has no Phaetons in stock and tells me they are not planning to order any more. Says the first aid kit does not come on American cars only in European. They say that the distribution center tells them that they can order one but there is not gaurentee they will ever get it.??? Did anyone in the US get a first aid kit?
Don 
\


_Modified by GripperDon at 12:21 PM 7-14-2005_


----------



## njwiseguy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Yes, my 2004 V8 Phaeton came with an emergency first aid kit. It is actually designed to fit perfectly in the center arm rest. Part of the kit is "fatter" than the other part. Looks well designed, but I cannot vouch for the contents of it - fortunately I have not had to use it yet.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Phaeton Customer Care, Say they will take care of me. And that they do come with one, So I will let my dealer know they seem to care so I am hopefull.
Don


_Modified by GripperDon at 12:28 PM 7-14-2005_


----------



## cej (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Nicholas:
When I was disassembling the front roof control module on my Phaeton this evening, I noticed this sticker. Perhaps you can apply for a remission of import duty and taxes on the value of this control unit if you buy a Phaeton.








Michael
*Roof Electronics Control Unit Label*









Australians, beer and fridge - they always go together!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Retrofitting a refrigerator to a Phaeton (cej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cej* »_Australians, beer and fridge - they always go together!
















There is now a soccer mom's option for the Touareg to match the fridge option for the Phaeton. It is a washer/dryer so mom can do the laundry right after the kids come off the field.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Here is a view of the cooler from the trunk side. Showing supplemental 1.5 inch thick rigid foam with aluminum sheathing on sides and bottom. Gets cooler and quicker. (Will be cover with trunk material to look finished. Hope I can buy at dealer if not then auto supply store)










_Modified by GripperDon at 11:29 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Looks great, maybe finish it off with a little bit of carpet and you're done!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Now the Sear seat view.










_Modified by GripperDon at 11:30 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Heard back from PCC today. The First Aid kits are on hold beacuse they are "Checking to make sure" the literature etc. is "Appropiate and correct" sounds like lawyers again.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don , I wanted to make sure you have my new email address as [email protected] (dot) com.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Got it thanks!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Very nice work on the fridge, Don. You might be able to order a trunk carpet (the floormat for the trunk) and then have it chopped up and sewn into a cover.
FYI, that cargo net will fit in the spare tire well, if you don't often use it. Just drape it over the top of the spare tire, and drop the hooks on the corners into the corners of the spare tire well. That's where I keep mine - I never use it.
Michael


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I have now covered the Cooler and it's looks very finished off.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
Nice job with the refrigerator. Could you post a little more information regarding the installation -
1. Some photos of what it looks like closed and the carpet cover in the truck.
2. Is the door of the refrigerator affixed to the armrest that pulls out from between the seats?? Or is the door still hinged on the refrigerator??
3. How is it powered?? Does the power fo off when the car is off?? Does it function when the key is in but the car is not running??
4. How is the refrigerator unit held in place?? Does it make any discernable noise?
Thanks Don...
Douglas
P.S. Nice job with the X3!


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Douglas
Here are some answers, will have to take picture for posting later.
1. When the arm rest is closed you only see the arm rest. In the trunk the only difference from the picture posted is that the aluminum clad insulation has now been covered with Black vinyl simulating the leather of the interior.
2. The door of the refig was removed from the refig and affixed to the inner door that was the ski sack door. So that when the ski sack door is closed and latched it closes the door of the cooler. The gasket fits exactly as it did when it was part of the cooler. The ski sac door looks just like it did before the modification except for 3 bolt heads showing.
3. It is powered by plugging into the 12VDC accessory outlet that is in the trunk of the Phaeton upper side, just in front of the main battery. This power outlet is always powered. Their is a switch on the side of the cooler that allows you to select cooling or heating or off. The process is called Peltier Effect cooling. 
4. The Cooler is a perfect slip fit into the space where the ski sack mounting flanges were. Then cemented into retention with PVC plastic solvent cement. Operation is essentially quite except for a small fan at the top of the unit. You cannot hear it in the cabin of the car even in the back seat.
I hope this helps. I used the Vector unit shown earlier in this thread. It cam from wall Mart for about $40
Here is the ski sack door closed. The cooler door is held in place by the 3 bolts that you can see the heads of. I have insulation between the ski sack door and the cooler door and the cooler door has a gasket that seal the cooler. This along with the additional foam insulation I added 1.5 inch thick all around I have acheived temperature in the cooler of 34F. Which makes for nice cold colas and sandwiches, grapes etc.


















_Modified by GripperDon at 11:32 PM 3-8-2006_


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Don,
Thanks for the additional information... 

Douglas


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Douglas
Found some matching paint and the 3 bolt heads are now much less noticable.
I might add it only draws right at 4.8 amps. So When I tool down to Tucson From Scottsdale and make a stop on the way I just leave it on and my drinkg stay col even when the 100+F temperature heats up the interior of the "Fay" and makes the water bottles hot.
If you decide to do one I'll be happy to make a more detailed report. The real magic is that the WalMart Vector cooler is such a perfet slip fit into the pass thru from the trunk, I mean exact, I could just not believe it. A little dab of glue and you are done.
Don


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Douglas
The real magic is that the WalMart Vector cooler is such a perfect slip fit into the pass thru from the trunk, I mean exact, I could just not believe it. A little dab of glue and you are done.
Don

I could not help but laugh at the WalMart fridge being a perfect fit for the pride of Dresden. Such irony.
~PC


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Let me give you a real Irony, While reading your reply I got a PM from Len Hunt thanking me for taking the time to tell him how much I love my Phaeton and that after many years of MB's (like 10 new ones) I had switched to the Phaeton.
And I closed it before I got to do a screen print. dern I wish I knew how to get the PM back.



_Modified by GripperDon at 4:41 PM 7-22-2005_


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_
And I closed it before I got to do a screen print. dern I wish I knew how to get the PM back.



Just click on "My Profile" on the top right corner of the screen, then click on Instant Message History
"View your recent IM conversations."


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Thank a bunch meezy!


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Don, 
Could you provide some specifics as to what parts were needed. It looks pretty straight forward to install. Also which cooler was it from walmart. I assume the 14 can size?
I thank you in advance for the info.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

The only items required were the cooler, screw driver, hack saw, PVC solvent glue, double back tape and other tapes, Black Vinyl, ruler, drill, 3 bolts, insulation,
Look here for a picture of the unit and also see Paldi post on previous page 25th post from the start. The trunk view is very good. I did not use the flanges and what look like rivits. To hold the cooler outside of the pass thru. As it only takes one hack saw cut your are home free and have a great fit. It is shown as a Audi installation (where I stole the idea from)
http://i.walmart.com/i/p/00/61...0.jpg
My receipt from Wal Mat says
wall Mart mini fridge SKU # 061797722430 price $37.84
It is the 6 to 8 can size, it is the small unit. When the door is opened to the cooler you will see 2 hinges secured with 2 screws each, remove them. Then separate the door face that seals to the cooler, it is held by plastic tongs in the door foam insulation, I just pulled hard. then separated it from the foam. Set this aside for a while. 
I removed the metal carpeted closure door on the trunk side of the pass thru which is attached with 3 rivits at the bottom by drilling them out. Now you will notice that the fridge is a perfect fit with the cars actual pass thru opening looking from the trunk. (the ski sack being removed, which again I really did by pulling hard and the 4 clips holding the sack to the pass thru will dislodge and release the sack and the clips will simply fall to the floor of the trunk.)
Now, as you try to push the fridge into place the area above the door protrudes from the face of the cooler and prevents this. SO take a measurement of the height of the pass thru opening and that is where i cut the top of the fridge essentially to length using a hack saw to cut thru the plastic into the fridge (there is nothing there in the fridge) I stop the depth before the blade reaches the internal aluminum heat sink.
That it now the unit will just slide in and fits like a glove. 



_Modified by GripperDon at 12:49 PM 8-9-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Now for the door. Once the fridge is in place, you will want the grove seals on the door to mate exactly with the fridge. I just put the fridge door in position ( remove the fridge door lock with screw driver first) With the door in place and lined up correctly. I used masking tape to hold it there and then closed the inner trunk door and drilled at 3 locations thru it and the cooler door. Next I opened the door and put some poly foam between these door so that when the car pass thru door is closed and the retainer snap in place the foam is the right thickness to hold the cooler door tight against the cooler.
I added extra rigid foam (1.5 inch thick and alum clad) all around the out side except for the bottom where there was insufficient space so used thinner and tapered insulation. I held this in place with a peripheral application of very tack double sided tape. Cover with trunk carpet material or in my case black Vinyl. If you need them I'll make some more pictures, unfortunately the trunk side is now very hidden.



_Modified by GripperDon at 3:48 PM 7-24-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

The Frigerator continues to work Great, One of the more usefull things I am done. That and marry my wife. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by GripperDon at 3:32 PM 4-30-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Here's a little bit more information about the refrigerator. It is now listed in the German parts catalog. It appears to me that there are two items that need to be purchased - the complete refrigerator kit, which lists at €1,135-, and the door assembly that goes between the two seats, which lists at €434-. These prices are the current German retail prices over the parts counter, without tax and (obviously) without shipping. In order to purchase such a part, you need to provide either the complete VIN of your car, or a photo of the build sticker that is in the right rear corner of the spare tire well. This is because there are minor differences in what part is shipped depending on what type of leather you have (sensitive or Vienna), what colour the leather is, and some other configuration issues that I won't bore you with.
If you are interested in getting such a part, contact Rich. My role is limited to supplying information only.
Michael
*Refrigerator Parts List*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here are the details for the *5 Seater* refrigerator. I have not seen this part in 'real life', so I can't tell you more about it that what you see here in the illustration. My *guess* is that it replaces the ski bag, and it is a 'plug and play' installation - literally, because it plugs into the electrical outlet in the trunk.
Michael
*5 Seater Refrigerator Kit*


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Looks nice and also that I saved a couple of grand $


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Does anyone here know about maybe retrofitting this, or something similar to a 2001 Audi A6? I saw one in an A8L W12 and thought it was pretty cool. (no pun intended)
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

is there another fridge that will fit perfectly as the walmart one? This one is not available anymore.
I hope I can buy one in the netherlands or on ebay any suggestions?


----------



## gibber_2k (Jul 16, 2002)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> is there another fridge that will fit perfectly as the walmart one? This one is not available anymore.
> I hope I can buy one in the netherlands or on ebay any suggestions?


I got one made by RING called a Ring Tidgy Car Fridge 12v, google it, you will see it looks just the same.

Im just starting to fit one to mine now, but I dont think it cools enough, so I am changing the peltier, but this has created a lot more heat so Im having to water cool it. Fun, problems and a lot of learning, just like everything in a phaeton.

I will take some pics when Im done.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

just bought a Mcfun fridge, it is almost the same but with 4 litre. I've choosen this one because I don't need so much space for the fridge and I need the big trunk. My airsuspension compressor is also in the trunk because of an LPG tank inside the spare tire well.
This fridge is exactly as big as the ski sack frame. And the fridge door is exactly as big as the ski sack door.
I removed the door and removed the inner part of the door en mounted it on the skisack door, It is easier to mount the whole fridge when you remove the whole ski sack frame, it is clicked in place.
So I mounted the inner door on the skisack door, filled the space between with foam. I mounted the fridge on tthe frame with some screws and two metal plates and placed the frame with the fridge back into the car again. Because teh fridge is a little bit rounded at the top I had to fille the gab with some foam, against noise and hot air from the fridge.
It fits perfectly and works very well. because I had more space under the fridge I created a small plate with a switch on it to turn the fridge on and off while you're sitting on the backseat.
If I want to remove the fridge and use the pass thru I can easily remove the whole skisack frame with the fridge. and use the pass thru

jorg


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds great. Could you please make some photos?


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

send me a pm to get the photos


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for re-hosting the pictures, I've been looking this post for months without the pictures. It makes much more sense with the pictures in it.


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

PanEuropean said:


> Here are the details for the *5 Seater* refrigerator. I have not seen this part in 'real life', so I can't tell you more about it that what you see here in the illustration. My *guess* is that it replaces the ski bag, and it is a 'plug and play' installation - literally, because it plugs into the electrical outlet in the trunk.
> Michael
> *5 Seater Refrigerator Kit*


Michael:

This is wonderful! I am seriously thinking about putting this fridge in my 5 seater. Was any information provided form VW as to how to handle the electrical? Does it require a modification or addition to the wiring harness?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

vitop said:


> Was any information provided form VW as to how to handle the electrical? Does it require a modification or addition to the wiring harness?


I do not know. The refrigerator installations are not shown on any of the wiring diagrams.

My guess is that power would be sourced from one of the unused fuse positions in the rear fuse panel (behind the cover on the left side of the trunk cavity). Just be sure to use 'switched' power, not hot battery bus power, otherwise, you will have a cold beverage on hand to drink when you discover that your battery has gone flat and you need to charge it up. 

Michael


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, having just discovered that your Phaeton won't start would make a cold beer pretty handy.

ok, so then the next question would be, how do you know which unused positions are "switched"? Is there some documentation? Obviously I could just do some testing with a voltmeter, but that info would be pretty handy.

Have you tied into the use panel before? I assume you can get to the fuse terminals to somehow attach or solder new wiring?

Thanks Michael



PanEuropean said:


> I do not know. The refrigerator installations are not shown on any of the wiring diagrams.
> 
> My guess is that power would be sourced from one of the unused fuse positions in the rear fuse panel (behind the cover on the left side of the trunk cavity). Just be sure to use 'switched' power, not hot battery bus power, otherwise, you will have a cold beverage on hand to drink when you discover that your battery has gone flat and you need to charge it up.
> 
> Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

vitop said:


> ...how do you know which unused positions are "switched"? Is there some documentation?


VW uses standard DIN (German Industrial Norm) numbering for the various power sources in the car, for example, terminal 15, terminal 30, etc. These identify which busses are hot, which are ignition switched power, and so forth. I don't have a decoder handy, but perhaps some other forum member may know the nomenclature or know of a website that provides a decoder.

I've attached a wiring diagram that identifies the allocations to the various fuse and relay panels - hope that is helpful to you and gets you started.

Michael


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

I found a reference to the refrigerator in a wiring diagram in ElsaWin (search for the 2006 W12 with BRN motor) for "Fuse Assignment S, SB, SC, SD, SE (2 battery)" - it appears the left-side-battery fuse panel ("C") in the trunk uses fuse #SC5 to send power to an auxiliary fuse panel: 










This auxiliary fuse panel ("S") contains several fuses and a relay:
1. S333 - Fuse for DVD player
2. S334 - Fuse for Relay (fridge/fax/folding table)
3. J735 - Relay for Fax Unit and Refrigerator
4. S255 - Fuse for Refrigerator
5. S249 - Fuse for fax unit
6. S332 - Fuse for Folding table

From the wiring diagram below:
Fuse S255 has a red/blue wire going to pin 1 of the 5-pin Refrigerator plug;
Relay J735 has a black/yellow wire wire going to pin 3 of the 5-pin plug.
(The black wire from the relay connects to a blue/black wire going to Fuse SC22 in a subsequent picture, not shown here) 

On the DVD Changer wiring diagram, I found an additional reference to the above mentioned pinouts, plus it had a brown wire going to pin 2 (it was tied to #249 "Earth Connection 2 in interior wring harness") 

That is as far as I could get - not sure if the other two pins in the T5g plug for the J699 Refrigerator connect to anything else or not!

Chris


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks - that is really good stuff. 

So let's see - it has been years since having to read a wiring diagram.

Am i reading this right? The black/yellow wire from the relay goes to pin 3 of the connector, but also goes to R73 (fax) and R162 (DVD)?

Also looks like the brown wire you were describing is shown coming off the bottom of the relay to the #249 earth connection.

I'm not sure if you would know the answers to these questions, but this brings up a few more questions in my mind. 

Is there already an auxiliary fuse panel installed if you don't have a fridge, fax or DVD? If so, I guess it would already be wired to fuse #SC5. Otherwise, I guess I would somehow have to hunt down the auxiliary panel part number and whatever mounts it requires.

Also, the wiring from #SC5 to the panel and the wiring from the new panel would have to be constructed or is there a separate harness that can be purchased?


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks to Josh/PowerDubs, who was able to confirm (he has a 4-seater fridge he hasn't gotten around to installing yet) - there are only 3 pins used on the 5-pin connector.

Below is a pic from the DVD wiring diagram, I modified it to show only what is needed for the fridge - I could not find a part number for the auxiliary fuse block, but it appears you just need to run two wires from the main fuse block (SC) in the trunk from SC5 and SC22 and have the J735 relay:










Hope this helps - good luck!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Just a thought for those of you who may be considering doing a fridge retrofit:

Many years ago, a forum member who had bought a new Phaeton was very keen to retrofit a fridge to enable him to keep medication for one of his children cool during long trips. He retrofitted the fridge, but then found that the fridge had a number of disadvantages:

*1) *It only operates when the engine is operating. This means that the fridge cavity will be at ambient temperature whenever the car has sat, unused, for more than perhaps 4 hours.

*2)* Whatever you put into it needs to be cold to begin with, and hopefully have fairly substantial thermal mass (e.g. a bottle of water, rather than a vial of insulin). 

*3)* If the fridge is at ambient temperature, the (previously chilled) object that you put into it will first rise in temperature a bit, then the temperature will begin to decrease as the fridge cavity cools down to the target temperature (the set-point) after the car has been running for a while.

In the end, after having purchased and fitted the OEM fridge, our forum member found that a better solution was to get a small stand-alone electric coolbox from WalMart or similar, pre-chill that coolbox in the house using mains power, then toss it into the trunk and plug it into the 12 volt outlet in the trunk to keep it cool.

In other words - it sounds like the OEM fridges are more of a 'feature' than a 'benefit'.

Michael


----------



## vitop (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes, this helps quite a bit! This is a great forum with some very bright people.


----------



## Fighterguy (Aug 23, 2006)

I couldn't agree more with what Michael advises. The best solution is really getting a stand alone small fridge. I originally posted my solution almost two years ago. It is a WAECO TB-15G. Cost me about $80. Large enough to hold two large soda bottles plus food. Plugs into the rear electrical outlet. Heats and cools. Can't hear integral cooling fan when underway. If you have a grey interior it really looks like it belongs as a big rear arm rest held in place by the center seat belt. Position enables you to access from the front seats, which you can't do with an in the trunk fridge and doesn't take up any trunk space. Here are some pix of how it looks in place.

http://s991.beta.photobucket.com/us...rt=3&o=2&_suid=135615491517108219191308651875








http://s991.beta.photobucket.com/user/Briggse1/media/WaecoCooler04.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0#/user/Briggse1/media/WaecoCooler03.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1&_suid=135615491218706371176759799547


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

Michael -

Any chance you can dig up and rehost the Vector mod photos from Don?

Thanks!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Google might possibly have some smaller cached copies here, in case the originals are lost.

Chris


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

PanEuropean said:


> He retrofitted the fridge, but then found that the fridge had a number of disadvantages:
> 
> *1) *It only operates when the engine is operating. This means that the fridge cavity will be at ambient temperature whenever the car has sat, unused, for more than perhaps 4 hours.





Michael,

Can you point me / us towards that thread? 

I have a factory 4-seater fridge in my basement that I have not yet installed. It is my understanding from 'perfrej' (ROW member) that has the same fridge in his car that the unit runs even when the car is shut off. He states- "The 4-seat fridge has power management and will run as long as power is abundant. It will turn itself off if the left hand battery gets too drained."

The fridge does indeed have it's own control box next to the compressor with 7 wires on it. No idea what it does exactly however. This is separate from the thermostat control itself which is located inside the box to be reached by the user from inside the car.

Given the size of the compressor VS the internal cavity size of the fridge, plus the fact that it has a true condensor coil and fan.. it should cool down pretty quickly and once there should not require to run very often or long to maintain temperature as long as there is thermal mass inside. Keep it full with drinks. The box is quite well insulated.

I read specs somewhere on the fridge and like everything else on this car, it was overbuilt. Capable of below zero degrees if I remember correctly.

Thanks.


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

Good Morning, folks! (UTC+1)

I have just confirmed with the manual for the car (in German...) that the fridge runs when the ignition is off and that there is a battery monitoring circuit with turn-off capability. That being in a normal user manual, there is no mention of whether this is handled by a unit in the fridge or by the normal systems in the car. There is also a turn-off when the temperature in the boot reaches +60°C. Most likely, that would kick in on a normal California summer day when you need the cold Champagne the most 

As for being over-engineered... Well... No, not really. It does the job but doesn't get frightfully cold.

/per


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

So after a few days of searching :banghead: I finally located a vendor that sells the discontinued Vector. Apparently Vector also made the SnackMaster Road Pro Junior Model RPSF-5228 (see hyperlink below): 

www.ebay.com/itm/Road-Pro-SnackMast...t_Portable_Car_Appliances&hash=item484efe1162 

For $40 shipped I'm taking a chance and placing a order for one and will post back my experience, but it should be the same as previously mentioned. 

Hope this helps someone else save allot of time! :wave:


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

So I finally got around to fitting the snackmaster last night. I spent another $10 on misc parts at the local hardware store (i.e. fasteners, black door/window trim foam insulation strips, glue, etc.) After a few trims with the hacksaw, the fit was very good. I'll eventually try to post a picture, but for the dollar amount you can't pass this mod up!


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Refrigerator (4-seat)*

A while back somebody wanted to see how the 4-seat fridge looked. Well, I had mine out for a trip that required luggage space and took some pictures of it as I put it back today.

This is the unit itself from the front:










From the top, also showing the three gadgets that hold it in place:










The connector that supplies power:










The receptable in the car:










The unit in place without the gray covers:











It proved very easy to remove and put back.

/per


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

I would have thought that the Phaeton's fridge had a state of the art top notch technique Peltier cell not a compressor as a kitchen's fridge... . 
It makes me wonder if we could fit a microwave oven as well...  although Brits would love a teapot, woudln't you Mike and Chris?

Gabriel


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

Ah! Show me a Peltier that keeps a qubic foot of stuff cold at an average of les than 0.7A... Compressors are still much more efficient, at least from the reading I have done and from experience with cooled CCD cameras and boat refridgerators.

And we do not need a microwave oven as Champagne is best served chilled 

/p


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Come on Per!!!
You have a fully operating alternator now, I am sure you can spare a few amps... 
And by the way, don't drink and drive  otherwise you might get confused when reporting your latest speed records!!!
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Had I known, I would like to see the electrical plug location in the car itself.

I have a 4-seat fridge sitting in my basement for several years now that I have not got around to putting in either of my 12 seaters.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Gabs08PHTN said:


> I would have thought that the Phaeton's fridge had a state of the art top notch technique Peltier cell not a compressor as a kitchen's fridge...





As already stated, a peltier would not remove anywhere near enough thermal units as quickly and efficiently as a real compressor with a condensor fan motor.


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone have instructions on how to install one?

If you do, I'd love to try installing it in my car and let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

Nope, I do not drink and drive, but being an avid Champagne collector I have to have a bottle in the car at all times. Just think of what it would do to my reputation if I came to visit someone and couldn't produce a cold one in a jiffy!

Here is the current-flow diagram for the fridge:










/per


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

PowerDubs said:


> Had I known, I would like to see the electrical plug location in the car itself.
> 
> I have a 4-seat fridge sitting in my basement for several years now that I have not got around to putting in either of my 12 seaters.


Damn............12 seaters. I've got to see those bad boys. 

Bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

53 0val said:


> Damn............12 seaters. I've got to see those bad boys.


I've never seen a 12 seater either. Sounds like it would be a helluva long car. Josh, by any chance were you into the fridge before you wrote that post? 

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Could this be the rare and elusive 12 seater?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ummm...

The SsangYong Turismo 4x4 MPV is two inches shorter than the Phaeton LWB, and look what they can do! (Don't try this at home!) 

Chris












PS - No, it doesn't have a Fridge... (trying to keep this on-topic!)


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Hahaha.. I'm not sure how I missed this, but I was pointed to this thread. You guys are crackin me up over here!


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone have a source for the fridge door? New / used? 
Instructions would be nice also. 

Michael posted parts list a long time ago, about getting the appropriate door and colour 

I have fridge, the bracket, the white tunnel, but not the clear-blue door etc.... So far it is a very expensive anchor.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

CLMims said:


> I found a reference to the refrigerator in a wiring diagram in ElsaWin (search for the 2006 W12 with BRN motor) for "Fuse Assignment S, SB, SC, SD, SE (2 battery)" - it appears the left-side-battery fuse panel ("C") in the trunk uses fuse #SC5 to send power to an auxiliary fuse panel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Installed (partly) - (my fridge did not come with the clear blue door)... (Grrr to the seller) a bit not cool without all the parts... Shame on me for not researching more. Also missing the attachment to the trunk floor. 

However, the euro wiring is quite simple. The fridge unit has 3 wires, THE CONNECTOR IS CALLED T5g
Pin 1 - battery voltage (through fuse S255 on the non-existing extra fuse panel in the NAR cars.) 10 amp fuse
Pin 2 - Ground - easy
Pin 3 - a controlled on/off voltage wire -this is a bit over engineered, the wire is switched by the relay in the missing aux fuse panel, then once in the fridge itself, this wire triggers a another simple relay to interrupt the battery power coming from pin 1. In the diagram,this is fused at 10 amps, but the only load on it is to close the relay mounted on the fridge. The actual fridge runs on the 10 amp circuit on pin 1 - this pin 3 power is ultimately controlled(before the relays) here by what is labeled as 299 and connected via the missing T8u plug (8 pin) (pin3) on NAR CARS 

Basically on the fridge, as long as there is ground on pin 2, and 12 V on pins 1 and 3 the fridge runs. The lights inside are on all the time, even if the rotary temp control inside the fridge is turned off 

There are 2 unknowns to me at this point, 
First, - does the car normally shut down the power on pin 1 as battery power dies? I know the shutdown sequence is written somewhere, but not sure if this is done by the car on the main battery power (generally called terminal 30 in euro wiring) or it might be done by the the little controller within the fridge, or it might be done via the mystery wire on pin 3 going to the fridge. 
Second, so far we have no idea about the on/off logic of the mystery wire (299) - when does the car decide to tour this off and on? Since it does not exist on the NAR diagram, I can't know, if I had a euro diagram I might trace it. If I could find out another wire that switches off early in the shut down sequence I will use it. 

Now all this aside, I did the following: 
I found a nice 3 wire connector, (male and female) and chopped off the factor plug (T5g) on the fridge.

Pin 1 - connected to the power in the trunk, cigarette lighter thing, it can easily handle the 10 amps, - is already fused, and it might, (MIGHT) already be part of the car's shutdown plan, it should be fairly early in the sequence, I can't see trunk aux power having very high priority. 
Pin 2 - wired to ground point just aft of lhs battery, (near taillight) 
Pin 3 - I wired a little manual switch from the power socket, over to pin 3 - this way, I can very simply shut the fridge completely off myself. Will mount this nicely, if nothing becomes of this message. 

Might get daring and leave the thing running overnight, when I have time to recharge in the morning. (In case it never shuts down the aux power circuit as volts drop) 

For now, I have cold drinks - and a simple on-off switch. 
I don't have the clear blue door and appropriate thicker armrest - grrrr any help here appreciated. For now I am just cooling the factory armrest.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Bruce:

Just a 'head's up' for you - that additional fuse panel referenced in the first illustration you posted above is not standard fitment on Phaetons. I've only ever seen it installed on vehicles that have factory-installed fridges, DVD entertainment systems in the front seat headrests, fax machines, work tables, etc. I've never seen it installed in a NAR (North American Region) specification Phaeton.

Below is a photo - not a particularly good one - of that panel. I took this photo of a Phaeton in a wrecking yard in the UK in 2007. It had several of the above-mentioned items installed.

Michael

*Supplemental Fuse Panel
*


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yup, no question I have no aux fuse panel. 
The reason I included that pic was to be able to make reference to the ROW cars. 

The secret to getting this working in NAR cars is to figure out where that little 299 wires comes from. It has not been discussed as far as I scoured. 

Do ROW cars with fridge have any fridge on/off control via infotainment?


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

I installed in my P the DVD system that Michael mentions removing from the wreck in his post above. With it came the aux fuse panel as photographed. As I recall the way the unit works is as follows. If the DVD system is used without the engine running it powers off when voltage drops below a preset level. I do not believe this is controlled by the normal Phaeton power management function, but by a small module associated with the DVD system. However I can't be certain if this module was in the Aux fuse panel, or in the wiring loom for the DVD player, however my best recollection (90%) is that was in the wiring loom, clipped onto the back of the DVD unit. It appeared to be a relay that opened below a preset voltage to prevent power drain. Not sure if this helps on the fridge, but might be a pointer.
Hugh
Dublin


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, according to the diagram, the relay J735 will kill power to all three (fax, fridge and DVD) at the same time.

This happens when "mystery wire" 299 drops down. (J735 opens) 

There is a possibility that the units themselves turn themselves off too, but for the fridge, I am pretty suspicious that is done by "299" 
I say this because the lights inside the fridge will stay on all the time, as long as 299 is high (relay J735 - closed) even with the temp knob all the way off. Seems to me there should be some car logic to shut this circuit down, even based on a long time, not necessisarily based on voltage alone.

Thanks for the info about the DVD - hopefully someone pipes in with more info about 299, it would be nice to find a common point in the electrical diagram between NAR and ROW cars - then I could activate my relay with e proper power source.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Bruce:

Help me out here, because I am having trouble identifying the '299' wire you refer to.

I see a couple of wires labelled J*6*99, and a series of tracks from track 253 to 266 on the diagram you posted, but no '299'. Are you referring to a wire number or to a track number that is off the diagram (meaning, to the right of the page of the diagram that you posted)?

If you are referring to the number 299 that is in the rectangle on track 263, that rectangle means "go to track 299 and the continuation of this wire will then appear there".

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Bruce:

Here is a link to a VW Self-Study guide that explains how to read VW wiring diagrams. I think you mentioned that the Phaeton was your first VW product - so, this might take a bit of the mystery out of the wiring diagrams. 

VW of A SSG (Self-Study Guide) - How to read VW wiring diagrams.

Michael


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok. 
That helps haha 
On that drawing, looking at track 263, the wire in Question continues on track 299

It is the +ve 12V going to the relay 

Trying to figure an equivalently controlled signal on NAR cars 

I hope this is helping others - not just adding confusion


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

referring to the parts diagram below... 
Has anyone found a way to buy just part number 44? 
If anyone out there has a ROW parts ETK, can you try to send me the actual part numbers for the parts 37,39, 41, and 44, 45, 46

I will start scouring the world for the right door for the fridge. but having the part number would help.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

cbh123 said:


> Trying to figure an equivalently controlled signal on NAR cars


Hi Bruce:

I think that what you want is a source of "terminal 15" power, in other words, power that is switched on and off with the vehicle ignition.

If you have a look at sheet 1/13 of Phaeton wiring diagram 1 (Fuse and relay locations), you will see that fuse 20 above the left battery is open. This is terminal 15 power, used for the trailer towing controller (not offered in North America). But, it is only a 5 amp source of power. Perhaps you could use that fuse location to power a relay that switches on and off terminal 30 power that you source from somewhere else. For example, fuse 5 in that same location is open, it provides terminal 30 power, rated for (presumably) a high amperage, considering its location and the size of fuse it takes... maybe that could be the primary power source for your fridge.

Michael


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

I might do that, however, since I am a bit of a tech geek, it is appealing to me to find the appropriate circuit that is somewhere in the shutdown hierarchy - for the times I drive to an afternoon BBQ, some cool refreshments would be nice to have on standby - without the car running. I can always recharge when I get home


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Does anyone know of any of these fridges for sale or of any vehicles being broken up that has one in? I'd love one for the four seater I've just acquired.

Are they still available from VW? Although I doubt I'd pay dealer prices for one, it's a possible option.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

eBay.de. That's where I bought both of mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*fridges*

I have a four seater and a five seater on top of my office 

Regards Tony:thumbup:


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

plastech said:


> I have a four seater and a five seater on top of my office
> 
> Regards Tony:thumbup:


Do they have the blue transparent doors?

If you were to sell them, how much would you want for the 5 seater fridge?

-Eric


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

plastech said:


> I have a four seater and a five seater on top of my office
> 
> Regards Tony:thumbup:


I'd be interested in a 4 seater fridge if you have it. Please PM me if it's available.

Cheers,


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just a 'bump' for this thread.

I'd still like to find a fridge if anyone comes across one.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Many thanks to Tony (Plastech) for letting me have the fridge. It was an absolute pleasure meeting up last week and talking Phaetons.

I'm going to fit it in place today but physically wiring it in is not really my thing - I'm no auto-electrician.

Did anyone get a definitive answer as to how the power shut-down is handled on this? Is it the fridge its self which does it or is it that relay on the additional fuse board which handles it? 

Someone suggested using power from the 12v socket in the boot but wasn't sure whether this was part of the car's electrical shutdown schedule - does anyone know whether it is or not? As someone mentioned - it probably is as power to the boot isn't of particularly high importance in the great scheme of things but does anyone know for sure?

If I end up trying to get the supplementary fuse board from VW does anyone have the part number to ask for?


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed reply...and the looong reply.

I have also purchased a fridge from a member on this board. The installation was finished about two years ago. I had a huge issue finding parts, even had a UK dealer absolutely screw me with a sale to the tune of $4k when they ordered the wrong parts for me. Anybody need a grey ski chute door for a 4 seater?

Anyway, the wiring. In my research I found zero ways to fit the fridge beyond a custom on-off system. As far as I could tell, the oem system that controls the trunk fans, on-off etc is only available from the factory on the car when equipped new. I looked into fitting the extra fuse box and factory wiring with zero luck both for information and/or parts. Nobody could even tell me if it would work when it was done.

I considered using the 12v socket as well, but decided a hard wiring was better. I wasnt sure what kind of power the fridge would draw (12v hot point circuit does 15a only) and didnt want to see something plugged into the socket and a cord dangling like an afterthought.

So, we took power direct from the battery using some spade connectors, a fuse holder and a weatherpack connector. The fuse holder is hidden behind the battery door. We fished the wiring up alongside the wheelwell and out the rear deck so that it hangs down from the top. Theres enough wire to reach the oem conector, which we replaced with a new one to have a mating disconnect. Everything hides when the fridge cover is on, but can easily be removed and is out of the way if you need the trunk.

This setup does send constant power to the fridge. The switch in the fridge that controls the temp does have an off position, so control is easy. When not in use I pull the main fuse, which takes 5 seconds to do.

I cant speak to how it would normally run, but this way the fridge can be left running any time you want. The only downside is this setup does not turn on the trunk vent fans, so the fridge doesnt get reeeeally cold, meaning below -2c or so. I posted some testing previously where my fridge made it to -25c...but it did that with the trunk wide open, thus not trapping the heat and hurtting its efficiency.

I find it works very well. As a test run, i turned it as low as it would go, drove 3+ hours to a specialty ice cream shop in another city, loaded the fridge full, drove 1 hour to another city, parked the car two hours with the fridge running but the car off in summer sun and heat, drove 2 hours to another city, shopped there for 1 hour, drove 2 hours home. Ice cream never changed consistency, nor did the fridge ever come above 0c.

As for the door, I had mine made using a piece of blue lexan, a plastic hinge that I painted to look oem aluminium, a handle that I did the same with and a piece of industrial o-ring for the seal. It looms very close to oem.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Many thanks for the reply.

I've been looking into this question and have found this which is described as a Programmable Low Voltage Disconnect tool.

Does this appear that it will do the same job as the factory installation? I'm no electrician but it appears that it will.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I actually ended up buying this one which has an OLED display so easier to program. Seems like it will do the job nicely and for the princely sum of about 22 quid delivered.

I can highly recommend these people - Neil was very helpful with all his advice considering this was a relatively small purchase.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

SUCCESS!!!

I've just quickly wired this in to test everything and it bloody works!!!

The Low Voltage Cutoff device works a treat and does exactly what it's supposed to do. Fridge is cooling nicely. 

That third wire is _definitely_ what activates the relay on the fridge to cut off the power supply. If you don't connect it you get no power at all to the fridge.

I shall do some pics and a full description when I've got it properly wired in and all the wires hidden in a few days.

Very happy that this works.


----------

